# daedal linear positioners for an XY table



## badger mint (May 14, 2013)

Hi All, I am looking to put together a home brew CNC mill that will require less than .001 repeatability and I just noticed these Daedal positioners on Ebay. Has anyone out there used these to make an XY table for CNC and how well did it work.  What other methods are available for the hobbyist to put together an accurate XY table?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## astjp2 (Aug 25, 2013)

There are two types of real accurate scales, glass and magnetic.  One thing to consider is what you plan to use for mounts and how rigid the frame is.  The glass scales are so accurate that any flex in your frame will be noticed.  It reads resolution in actual microns of movement.  Your machine is looking for .001 or .0005 accuracy and .0001 resolution.....  The magnetic scales are just as accurate in most respects, the resolution may not be a fine on the mag scales but most machines do not need microns, tenths are close enough.  as for specific brands, look for suppliers located near you, if you have problem, they are more able to help.  Tim


badger mint said:


> Hi All, I am looking to put together a home brew CNC mill that will require less than .001 repeatability and I just noticed these Daedal positioners on Ebay. Has anyone out there used these to make an XY table for CNC and how well did it work.  What other methods are available for the hobbyist to put together an accurate XY table?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe


----------

